

Apple's swift is the most loved programming language - mandeepj
http://venturebeat.com/2015/04/13/apples-swift-is-the-most-loved-programming-language-new-dev-survey-says/

======
anigbrowl
I never trust surveys like this - they don't weight for the novelty factor.

